# Buying a car dryer- which one??



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I got some extra money at Xmas so thinking about treating myself to a car dryer probably more so for the nooks and crannies as opposed to the whole car as I've got a couple of PB drying towels which I love and I got a AF aqua deluxe off santa so I'll still use them but thought a dryer could be good for wheels, door mirrors, shuts, grills etc.

I've had a search on here but still undecided so was looking for any thoughts. 

I would be looking at the metro VAC air blaster vs Aeolus vs amazon/ebay pet dryer.

I know the metro VAC is dearer but I like the 5 year guarantee and recommendation by PB which is likely where I'd buy it. The Aeolus I've read about on here which seems to get decent feedback but I'm tempted by amazon/eBay pet dryers due to price difference and again favourable feedback on here. My main concern from the bay would be a cheap Chinese knockoff from the bay or an underpowered machine so any recommendations appreciated.

Any advice or guidance welcomed


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

If your worried about price and only want to blast the wheels,grilles,door shuts and mirrors then why not the Metro Vac blaster Side kick. Only £75 delivered @ PB


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Another vote for the sidekick, great bit of kit


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

if not for panels screwfix do a hoover hwhich can also be used as a blower 35 i think love mine


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

C-Max said:


> If your worried about price and only want to blast the wheels,grilles,door shuts and mirrors then why not the Metro Vac blaster Side kick. Only £75 delivered @ PB


It's not that I'm worried about price as such I just don't want to pay £195 for something if a £60 pet dryer will do the same job (and I could spend the extra elsewhere :lol. From searching on here the air blaster seemed to be preferred over the sidekick hence why I was looking at that but a lot on here seem to think the pet dryers are just as good hence why I am reluctant to spend the £195 over £60 

I am still open to suggestions though


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I also like the longer hose on the metro VAC which seems to be about 4x the length of some others. From others experience are there any issues with the shorter hose length??


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2015)

A £60 pet dryer will not do the same job. Get the Blaster. The sidekick is alright for small jobs but the Blaster is a much more powerful machine and is great! Be sure to get the trolley with it. I passed on that but wish I hadn't.


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

CleanMe said:


> The sidekick is alright for small jobs but the Blaster is a much more powerful machine and is great!


I think he only wants it for the nooks and crannies (small jobs). £195 seems a bit excessive for that.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

CleanMe said:


> A £60 pet dryer will not do the same job. Get the Blaster. The sidekick is alright for small jobs but the Blaster is a much more powerful machine and is great! Be sure to get the trolley with it. I passed on that but wish I hadn't.


PB are doing the trolley as a free gift just now included :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

C-Max said:


> I think he only wants it for the nooks and crannies (small jobs). £195 seems a bit excessive for that.


I suppose another worry is that I am probably looking at it for the nooks and crannies but then get one and realise how good they are I might want to do away with my drying towels and wish I'd bought a more powerful option :lol::lol::lol:

Does anyone remember how simple life was before they found this site :lol::lol:


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

DITTO LOL. DAM YOU DW. 🏼


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

What great timing for this post Paul!

I've just got in from washing the car and whilst drying I was thinking about how much use a drier would be and could I justify buying one?

Looks like when I try yours I will be buying one too! :lol:


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

My mate uses a £20 electric leaf blower to dry his car, will follow this as I like the idea of the less you touch the paint the less opportunity to damage the paint also I hate drying towels always leaving stuff over my black car :lol:


----------



## CLAYTONJONES (Nov 21, 2012)

I use a Bosch leaf blower to dry my whole car, never ever use a drying towel anymore. Best money i have spent!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have one of the garden VAC/blowers guys thanks but I feel its big and unwieldy for drying plus I liked the fact the dryers were hot air.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

CleanMe said:


> A £60 pet dryer will not do the same job. Get the Blaster. The sidekick is alright for small jobs but the Blaster is a much more powerful machine and is great! Be sure to get the trolley with it. I passed on that but wish I hadn't.


How is this the case my £45 Pet dryer dries my car perfectly??


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

CleanMe said:


> A £60 pet dryer will not do the same job. Get the Blaster. The sidekick is alright for small jobs but the Blaster is a much more powerful machine and is great! Be sure to get the trolley with it. I passed on that but wish I hadn't.


A £60.00 Pet Dryer WILL do the same job as the Blaster....FACT :thumb:.

People can quote the differences in air speed/velocity all they want, but at the end of the day in real world use....
the cheap version of Pet/Car Dryers do the job just as good as the expensive Pet/Car Dryers.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

I use a pet dryer does the job perfectly, and keeps your hands warm in the winter when drying the car.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I also agree that the Sidekick from PB are a great bit of kit. Use it on my naked bike and car. Brilliant for the nooks and crannies and drying tyres ready for dressing. I have dried a whole car using it previously, but it was only designed for the water traps.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Maybe slightly off topic however the in the recent post by turbosnoop a screw fix £34.99 wet n dry vac with a blower function was mentioned, have to admit though I've no idea just how useful the blower would be, but I do like the idea of combining a wet and dry vac for car mats etc and a blower in the space of 1 unit, hopefully somebody will tell me these are rubbish before pull the trigger

http://m.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb350vac-1300w-16ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/36516?kpid=36516&cm_mmc=Google-_-Product%2520Listing%2520Ads-_-Sales%2520Tracking-_-sales%2520tracking%2520url&cm_mmc=Google-_-Shopping%2520-%2520Car%2520and%2520Van-_-Shopping%2520-%2520Car%2520and%2520Van&gclid=CMzYuN28_ckCFUHnwgodxvgLSQ


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

I use many many years husqvarna electrical leaf-blower. This is about 3 or 4 years ago, when I last dryed my car with microfiber. I'm very happy with this dessicion. Makes my life much easer,faster and much more scratch free my car paint. No more drying water in paint and no more lot spended time. Car must be hydrobhopic, then this work brilliant.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

shane_ctr said:


> How is this the case my £45 Pet dryer dries my car perfectly??


Shane do you dry the whole car with yours?


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

lemansblue92 said:


> Maybe slightly off topic however the in the recent post by turbosnoop a screw fix £34.99 wet n dry vac with a blower function was mentioned, have to admit though I've no idea just how useful the blower would be, but I do like the idea of combining a wet and dry vac for car mats etc and a blower in the space of 1 unit, hopefully somebody will tell me these are rubbish before pull the trigger
> 
> http://m.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb350vac-1300w-16ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/36516?kpid=36516&cm_mmc=Google-_-Product%2520Listing%2520Ads-_-Sales%2520Tracking-_-sales%2520tracking%2520url&cm_mmc=Google-_-Shopping%2520-%2520Car%2520and%2520Van-_-Shopping%2520-%2520Car%2520and%2520Van&gclid=CMzYuN28_ckCFUHnwgodxvgLSQ


Sounds a good idea, I've got the Wickes version of that, will give it a try later when I do my wheels, so how it goes.


----------



## 11redrex (Sep 11, 2014)

Bought the screwfix wet n dry vac a few weeks ago. If you use it for vacuuming then drying, you'll need to clean it out or you'll blow dirt all over your nice clean car. Just suck up plenty of clean water first, then blow it through the pipe to clean any dirt out. They are very powerful and the air that comes out is nice and warm. I've used it to dry a whole car, you can get all the water traps done, and it helps with interiors as well - you can blow all the dust out of the crevices before cleaning, and it helps to dry carpets, seats and headliners. The only fault I found is the hose feels a bit flimsy.


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

For all the people using pet dryers or ones from eBay, can we have some links, pictures or maybe even some videos. Thanks.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

C-Max said:


> For all the people using pet dryers or ones from eBay, can we have some links, pictures or maybe even some videos. Thanks.


Here's a picture of mine bought from e-bay about £60.00 sorry no video.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Jag 63 said:


> Here's a picture of mine bought from e-bay about £60.00 sorry no video.


Do you dry the whole car with that one? If so any issues?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Lidl Hover wet and dry and a wicked blow function £50


----------



## Chris221273 (Aug 16, 2015)

Metro vac for me.
Bought one when I started out and is still the most useful tool in my Valeting Arsenal.
Brilliant, powerful blowing and the only vacuum I will use.


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> if not for panels screwfix do a hoover hwhich can also be used as a blower 35 i think love mine


This is what I was using....until my father in law borrowed it to hoover up plaserboard, after that it was useless for blowing the car dry due to it spewing out dust every time it was turned on. No matter how much I try to clear it something still comes out and hits the paint.

So..I went for the sidekick too. Brilliant bit of kit (also got an extension hose for it recently which makes doing the roof A LOT safer).


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just about to order one of these.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2800W-Ste...809300?hash=item280e8cefd4:g:zOEAAOSw3ydVkQC2 comes with 3 year warranty.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

macca666 said:


> Shane do you dry the whole car with yours?


Yes i can go round the whole car with it and get it dry. it prob takes a little longer than a towel but i have not touched the paint so not inflicting any damage


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Jag 63 said:


> Here's a picture of mine bought from e-bay about £60.00 sorry no video.


same as mine. does the job just fine:thumb:


----------



## broady (Mar 20, 2010)

*Looks good*

It looks good I'm also thinking of buying a dryer but do you feel a bit of a fool drying your car with it ?


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

broady said:


> It looks good I'm also thinking of buying a dryer but do you feel a bit of a fool drying your car with it ?


In a word 'yes'.

I've got the Metro Vac 'Sidekick' and it's brilliant. Yes you do feel like a plum when using it but you soon get over it when you see how well it performs. Go for it!

PS: I'd recommend getting the hose extension too.


----------



## broady (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm also thinking of the sidekick where did you purchase it from ?


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

broady said:


> I'm also thinking of the sidekick where did you purchase it from ?


Polished Bliss. I've bought a lot from them and every time the service has been 1at class. Highly recommended.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Blackmass said:


> Polished Bliss. I've bought a lot from them and every time the service has been 1at class. Highly recommended.


it's out of stock..I just tried buying one.


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

bradleymarky said:


> it's out of stock..I just tried buying one.




Never used Clean Your Car though...


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

never had any trouble from clean your car


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

tightlines said:


> never had any trouble from clean your car


+1 Great service and products


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

macca666 said:


> Do you dry the whole car with that one? If so any issues?


Hi
Yeah alway's dry the whole car with it, when you have it on full power you have to keep a good grip on the hose or it will fly out of your hand. Also with the heat on in the winter keeps your hands nice and warm.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

bradleymarky said:


> Just about to order one of these.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2800W-Ste...809300?hash=item280e8cefd4:g:zOEAAOSw3ydVkQC2 comes with 3 year warranty.


I'd looked at this one looks identical to the Aeolus just a good bit cheaper :thumb:


----------



## Brasso (Mar 21, 2015)

I bough a metro vac Air Force blaster last year and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## IanJones (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying one of these pet dryers now, and for £50 isn't too bad


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

IanJones said:


> I'm thinking about buying one of these pet dryers now, and for £50 isn't too bad


I have a pet dryer, I can't say how much it cost as it was a present a couple of years ago. It works well maybe a little loud but it's used outside so it's not a problem. Definitely powerful enough and really handy for getting water out of those annoying traps and drying around the wheels and grille.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The Aeolus TD-901 has a wide range of prices. I have noticed two refurbished units on ebay from the same seller.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Which cheeky sod has bid on the pet dryer i put the link up for 

Just bought one for £54


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

galamaa said:


>


As usual.he tells it like it is!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2016)

shane_ctr said:


> How is this the case my £45 Pet dryer dries my car perfectly??


Perfectly? Ok mate. 



trv8 said:


> A £60.00 Pet Dryer WILL do the same job as the Blaster....FACT :thumb:.
> 
> People can quote the differences in air speed/velocity all they want, but at the end of the day in real world use....
> the cheap version of Pet/Car Dryers do the job just as good as the expensive Pet/Car Dryers.


Fact? ok mate 

I've tried both. Have you?...and I did it in the _real world_


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

CleanMe said:


> Perfectly? Ok mate.
> 
> Fact? ok mate
> 
> I've tried both. Have you?...and I did it in the _real world_


Yes...I've used both types mate, that's why I commented......and that's a fact too.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> Which cheeky sod has bid on the pet dryer i put the link up for
> 
> Just bought one for £54


Would love an update and maybe a quick vid when you get this, really interested in how you get on.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

The only slight issue I can see with the Aeolus looking ones is that the hose looks a bit short, of the ones that have one how are you getting the roof done ? Holding the machine in one hand and then the hose in the other ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

trv8 said:


> Yes...I've used both types mate, that's why I commented......and that's a fact too.


2nd one may be a fact. First one wasn't!

This is just a difference of preference. Leave it at that.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

CleanMe said:


> 2nd one may be a fact. First one wasn't!
> 
> This is just a difference of preference. Leave it at that.


Not a difference of preference mate...both are facts....leave it at that.


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

11redrex said:


> Bought the screwfix wet n dry vac a few weeks ago. If you use it for vacuuming then drying, you'll need to clean it out or you'll blow dirt all over your nice clean car. Just suck up plenty of clean water first, then blow it through the pipe to clean any dirt out. They are very powerful and the air that comes out is nice and warm. I've used it to dry a whole car, you can get all the water traps done, and it helps with interiors as well - you can blow all the dust out of the crevices before cleaning, and it helps to dry carpets, seats and headliners. The only fault I found is the hose feels a bit flimsy.


so I could buy one and keep it as a dediated blower rather than using it for vacumm too ?


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

nicks16v said:


> The only slight issue I can see with the Aeolus looking ones is that the hose looks a bit short, of the ones that have one how are you getting the roof done ? Holding the machine in one hand and then the hose in the other ?


Yes basically that's what I do to dry the roof, other parts you can put the motor on the ground where you are and dry each part as you go along.


----------

